# Looking for small chuck rebuilding service



## 110octane (Jun 30, 2013)

There are several chuck rebuilding services out there.  Most only service big or automatic chucks.  I am looking for one that might hold (or manufacture) some spare parts for old Buck chucks.  I have a little 5 inch three jaw chuck that fits my 1953 Logan 10" lathe.  The chuck was manufactured in August of 1953 and is marked "Logan 436".  Logan has informed me that most of the chucks they supplied with their machines in '53 were made by Buck.  Logan did not offer any alternative manufacturers.

This chuck is in very good shape with the exception of the little pinion that turns the back of the scroll.  Someone got brutal with the chuck key at some time and the teeth on the pinion are "bent".  The jaws fit very well but the "outside" jaws were missing when I got the lathe.  The scroll itself looks very nice and the "ring" gear at the rear of the scroll shows a tiny bit of wear, but I think that the pinion is the main problem.

If anyone knows a chuck re-builder.   Or I can search ebay, etc. for the parts or consider the difficult process of making another pinion.  This little gear is heat treated and is a beveled pattern. Has anyone tried making something like this.  I would still need a set of outside jaws to have a first class chuck.
Guess I'm searching for some advice on the direction to go.
Cheers, Geoff Morgan


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 1, 2013)

You may want to contact Buck Chuck USA.  They are still in business.  It's very highly un-likely they have parts available, but they may offer to have a replacement made for you.  If anything, ask if a drawing can be had for a small price.

If I was you, take out that damaged pinion and make a plug to cover the hole so trash cannot get into the chuck.  Just use the chuck with the other two pinions.

But, if you have a "Adjust a true" chuck that only has one pinion, that will be a problem.

Ken


----------



## 110octane (Jul 2, 2013)

It is a standard style light duty chuck.  However, there is only one pinion.  I have spoken with Buck. They have no parts.  I also have a "modern" year 2000 Buck/Forkhardt manufactured (in Portage, MI) five inch adjust-a-true chuck with a D1-4 mount that fits my 14 X 40 lathe.  This chuck may be adjusted to within less than 0.001" TIR for any given size of round stock and the chuck mounting plate is consistently within 0.0005" TIR.  The chuck itself will not repeat (at least within 0.004") for different diameters without readjustment.  This was discussed at length on another forum several years ago; the consensus being that there is some inaccuracy in the scroll.  I sought Buck's input as to why and was basically told "so what."  As best as I can surmise Buck is struggling along selling large automatic chucks and specials.

There is an ebay listing for some related chuck parts and I am pursuing that avenue.  I think it will just be a matter of finding that "needle in the haystack" or making the pinion.  I'm not that concerned with roughing out the little pinion, it is the heat treating and grinding that is the challenge.  It appears that the part was indeed heat treated. I'm not 100% sure it was ground after HT but that would be standard practice.  It would be a whole lot of trouble for a little relict....
Geoff


----------



## Ray C (Jul 2, 2013)

Try this place.  http://www.worldwidechuck.com/

I've never had anything rebuilt by them but have purchased used equipment from them and it was in fine shape.


Ray


----------



## 110octane (Jul 5, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Try this place.  http://www.worldwidechuck.com/
> 
> I've never had anything rebuilt by them but have purchased used equipment from them and it was in fine shape.
> 
> ...


I have sent World Wide Chuck an email.  I also notice that the pinion for the five inch Buck Adjust-a-True (manufactured 10-1998) appears to be identical to the 5 inch three jaw made in August, 1953.  Since these pinions seem to have been manufactured over a period of nearly 50 years, there is a good chance that at least limited spares are available.
Thanks, Geoff


----------



## Ray C (Jul 5, 2013)

Geoff,

Heck w/email... Give e'm a call.  When I called, the 1st person I was transferred to was very helpful and knowledgeable.

Ray





110octane said:


> I have sent World Wide Chuck an email.  I also notice that the pinion for the five inch Buck Adjust-a-True (manufactured 10-1998) appears to be identical to the 5 inch three jaw made in August, 1953.  Since these pinions seem to have been manufactured over a period of nearly 50 years, there is a good chance that at least limited spares are available.
> Thanks, Geoff


----------



## 110octane (Aug 20, 2013)

Ray C. thanks for the suggestion.  I had seen this company mentioned in some various blogs and via google.  Turns out they were very helpful.  In the interim, I had discovered that the pinion is a common part with my Buck 5" Adjust-a-True that was manufactured in year 2000.  Buck has discontinued all manufacture of chucks of this size and could care less.  However WW Chuck Service has an independent source (someone with access to parts for the old pre-acquired Buck company) and were able to provide a N.O.S. pinion and the corresponding chuck key. They also had external jaws available but the price was way over my budget.

The old chuck had very, very little wear to the body.  The internal jaws had some slight signs of damage but nothing that will interfere with use.  The back of the scroll, ring gearing, had some moderate wear due to the damage imposed on the drive pinion.

After assembly, the chuck is smooth and positive.  For a chuck with a 60th birthday this month, it is remarkable.  I sent an email of thanks to WW Chuck Service.  It was rewarding to restore this little chuck to useful service.  I was 10 years old when this chuck left the Buck Factory in Kalamazoo. 

I have placed an ebay search for external jaws (there were a couple of offers of internal jaws), but if anyone here has a set.....
Geoff Morgan


----------

